# An Australian Q7 in pictures.



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

*An Australian Q7 - in pictures.*

We took delivery of our Q7 sometime in October or November last year, but I haven't taken many photos of it.
It's a 3.0TDI V6 (171KW/500Nm or 233PS/367lbft) with sunroof, adaptive air suspension, bi-xenon headlights, a "storage pack" and probably a few other things I don't know about. My camera is rubbish and complicated so the photos could be a lot better...








Parked with the air suspension at the highest setting, "lift."








The same, from a different angle.








And again...








The wheel, showing the maximum lift. Compare this to a photo I'll post below...








From above.








And again.








It's kinda dirty. We don't get the funky retractable tow hitch here.








The back.








Parts of the storage pack and some other junk floating around in there.








The interior, from the rear left passenger seat. Bonus: a messy garage, and a bee flying through the cabin.








Arm rest and centre console, with the bee.








A dirty sunroof. One section of glass is on top of the other.








Air suspension lowered to "dynamic," but I'm not sure if this is as low as it goes. I think I need to drive it to get lower, but I'm not sure because I haven't messed with it when driving - I just leave it in "comfort."








The gap between wheel and body, at "dynamic."








I noticed I hadn't taken a photo of the left side...








Here's a shot of it on our lawn, taken with a telephone. The mesh and tape was to protect it from a grasshopper plague on a long journey.








It was driven from Adelaide to Perth and back, and performed admirably... even if the roads were boring.








Beware of creatures! We've hit every one of those with the Landcruiser (well, the camel ran into us, but it still counts). The Q7 emerged unscathed.
Feel free to ask any questions or request photographs of specific things.
Cheers












_Modified by Not Steve at 3:14 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (Not Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_
It's kinda dirty. We don't get the funky retractable tow hitch here.
Air suspension lowered to "dynamic," but I'm not sure if this is as low as it goes. I think I need to drive it to get lower, but I'm not sure because I haven't messed with it when driving - I just leave it in "comfort."


I suspect that the car was not 'as low as it goes'. The only reason I say this is that, while i could be wrong, i suspect that you were not travelling at 160kph at the time. It appears the only way to access the lowest height, and therefore best economy mode, it to travel at over 160ph. I think this is REALLY dumb, and you should be able to access the lowest level through the MMI.....but maybe it is just me


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_I'll get some photos later once my camera is charged.
We have the standard 18 inch 7 spokes with some Goodyear tyres - not sure of the type but I'll check later.
- The car beeps a lot. Open a door? Beep! Headlights on? Beep! The GTI doesn't beep, it just turns them off.
- The standard stereo is pretty good. I'd love to see what the optional BOSE stereo is like in comparison.
- Unless I take my putter out of my bag, I can't fit my golf clubs in the back easily unless I collapse the second row seats.


Feedback on 'tyres are noisy' etc would be good. They sound like the same ones i would have experienced on my 1000k test drive and were not tested off road but were unobtrusive.
Don't the Q7 lights also simply turn off if you leave the switch in auto?
Bose stereo in s8 is not that special...even B&O is not that fantastic, but if you could buy i probably would.
In the s8 putter is ok, but i have to move the driver. Is your putter longer than your driver? (hope your drives are longer than your putts). The middle seats were adjustable for position on the q7 i tried...and at the front most position i would have thought the clubs would be fine!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (Not Steve)*

Great photos, beautiful color!

_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_









Your view sucks...


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (ian_au)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ian_au* »_
I suspect that the car was not 'as low as it goes'. The only reason I say this is that, while i could be wrong, i suspect that you were not travelling at 160kph at the time. It appears the only way to access the lowest height, and therefore best economy mode, it to travel at over 160ph. I think this is REALLY dumb, and you should be able to access the lowest level through the MMI.....but maybe it is just me

Ah, that explains why there's a little box that indicates the car _can_ go lower. It would be nice to be able to select that ride height; there's nowhere we can legally drive at 160km/h outside a track any more









_Quote »_Feedback on 'tyres are noisy' etc would be good. They sound like the same ones i would have experienced on my 1000k test drive and were not tested off road but were unobtrusive.

They're the Eagle F1's, and they're not bad. We haven't tried them off road (I expect they'd be rubbish) but they're not noisy and ride well.
We haven't done much towing (my boat's mast won't fit on a trailer behind the Q7 without puncturing a hole in the roof!). It tows a trailer loaded with a few tons of gravel very easily. The standard seats leave a lot to be desired (perhaps I'm just used to the GTI seats) and should be more supportive. I constantly find I'm feeling as though I'll slide off them. Look at a sports seat option. There doesn't appear to be a way to automatically retract the sunroof blind - you have to keep holding a button down, which is annoying. The centre console doesn't have all that much room, despite being enormous. There's also an ash tray (unnecessary - it'd be nice to have another spot to put things) and cigarette lighter (useful). 12v outlets everywhere.

_Quote »_Don't the Q7 lights also simply turn off if you leave the switch in auto?

Yeah, they do - I hardly ever have them in automagic mode. For some reason I've ignored that feature in all our cars because I prefer doing it myself. No idea why.

_Quote »_Bose stereo in s8 is not that special...even B&O is not that fantastic, but if you could buy i probably would.

Sounds good, I'm going to have to check it out one day. Dad doesn't listen to music, ever, so I reckon he'd be happy with an AM radio and a single speaker.

_Quote »_In the s8 putter is ok, but i have to move the driver. Is your putter longer than your driver? (hope your drives are longer than your putts). The middle seats were adjustable for position on the q7 i tried...and at the front most position i would have thought the clubs would be fine!

I've got a broomstick and a buggy that folds with the bag, so it's a pretty chunky set up. I haven't tried adjusting the seats forward (I hardly ever drive it - didn't know they could be moved) 'cause it's easy to just drop the seats completely and chuck stuff in. I think that I could fit the whole lot in without lowering the seats, but at a funny angle that would put pressure on the shafts of the clubs.
My drives are a _lot_ longer - I'm starting to get the hang of hitting long and straight at the same time; very occasionally lately I've been cranking drives 300m down the middle. Feels good - pity when it goes awry...!


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Great photos, beautiful color!
Your view sucks...









Cheers - they turned out alright despite me not knowing how to use the camera properly!
Move to Adelaide - a good view is often not too expensive. Plus, you might get kangaroos and koalas and other random animals on your lawn


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (Not Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_
Ah, that explains why there's a little box that indicates the car _can_ go lower. It would be nice to be able to select that ride height; there's nowhere we can legally drive at 160km/h outside a track any more








Look at a sports seat option. 
There doesn't appear to be a way to automatically retract the sunroof blind - you have to keep holding a button down, which is annoying. The centre console doesn't have all that much room, despite being enormous.
There's also an ash tray (unnecessary - it'd be nice to have another spot to put things) and cigarette lighter (useful). 12v outlets everywhere.

I've got a broomstick and a buggy that folds with the bag, so it's a pretty chunky set up. 
.... My drives are a _lot_ longer - I'm starting to get the hang of hitting long and straight at the same time; very occasionally lately I've been cranking drives 300m down the middle. Feels good - pity when it goes awry...!

The inaccessible ride height (without driving at 160 for 20 secs to engage it) is a pet peave of mine....can't see why it is the advertise 5 heights, ship the car with it but wont let you use it!!!
I will go for the sports seats, thanks for the tip.
I am quite sure i found to have the blind open or close without holding the button the whole time. Don't know what the trick was, but i am sure there was one!

The centre console seems to have changed. I think there are less drink holders now and it is split 3 ways or something. Dont know if change is for the better.
They should have a delete the ask tray option...but so many in germany still smoke!!
I figured you must be using a broomstick, i have never tried one. With a regular old ping i could be fine. Sounds like the game is coming along well!!


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

I wonder if VAG-COM can unlock the lower ride setting... or at least change the speed at which it's activated. Hmm... something to research.
I played around with the blind but couldn't get it to move without holding the button. I might need to read the manual!








The centre arm rest/console thing we have is - or was - standard on the V6's but I think the V8's have the version you're talking about. I'm not sure what the difference is, besides the one versus two cup holders. It doesn't really matter, they're in a very inconvenient place for cups anyway.
The game's getting there... haven't played much over summer because it's been too hot. I'm hitting the high 70's occasionally but I've settled in to the low to mid 80's. The broomstick helps, especially mine with an enormous counterweight... makes putting so much easier


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

I just played around with the sunroof again... turns out that I've been holding the button down for too long. If I just briefly tap it, it opens or closes fully. If I hold it down for just a fraction of a second too long, it moves for as long as I have the button pressed.
I didn't even need to read the book!


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (Not Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_I wonder if VAG-COM can unlock the lower ride setting... or at least change the speed at which it's activated. Hmm... something to research.
I played around with the blind but couldn't get it to move without holding the button. I might need to read the manual!








The game's getting there... haven't played much over summer because it's been too hot. I'm hitting the high 70's occasionally but I've settled in to the low to mid 80's. The broomstick helps, especially mine with an enormous counterweight... makes putting so much easier









It would be fantastic if you made progress with the ride settings!!! Waiting anxiously on how you do!








As for the roof, knowing the feature is there often means you can find it








The golf scores sound impressive. I don't play enough, I have a brother who is far more serious and closer to 70s scores.... have to go as far as about a 3rd cousin to get scores better than that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

We need to acquire a VAG-COM first







I guess having an Audi and a VW will make it worthwhile, but we'll see. An APR retune for the GTI would be much more appreciated than the cables and software








Having said I do the mid 80's and low 70's, I had a shocking round today. 15 points in the first 5 holes, then 20 points for the rest of the round. No good! I'm at the "doesn't play enough to improve" but "knows he can do a lot better" stage and it's infuriating! I played with a pennant player who reckons "mid week, I have to shoot four or five under to be competitive in the competitions." He was incredible to watch.
Also, I tried moving the rear seats forward and couldn't. There's a lever on each seat, near the door, but all that did was make the seat fold forward. The second row didn't look like it was on rails, and I don't think it moves forward.


_Modified by Not Steve at 1:12 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Bugg33 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (Not Steve)*

Interesting, I haven't seen those railings in the back cargo area before. We have the 7 seater model.


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: An Australian Q7 - in pictures. (Bugg33)*

7 seats or 5.. the railings look the same in every q7 i have seen in australia
http://www.caradvice.com.au/18...-test/
this page has another photo


_Modified by ian_au at 1:14 AM 3/20/2007_


----------

